

Dean Kamen's 'LED Nation' - mqt
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/12/08/dean-kamens-led-nation/

======
mqt
Dean Kamen is awesome. He has an amphibious vehicle and replica of Stonehenge
on his island!

<http://www.longislandlighthouses.com/ndpics.htm>

<http://flickr.com/photos/timoreilly/2892279349/>

<http://flickr.com/photos/timoreilly/2893125074/>

<http://flickr.com/photos/timoreilly/2892284045/>

------
lowkey
It's really nice to have Dean Kamen as a validator for LED lighting. Our
startup has developed the brightest and most beautiful LED lamp available at
any price, and we plan to sell it at a price that is really nice. We are
currently raising our seed round and are located in Ottawa and Montreal which
is very close to Mr. Kamen's workshop.

I wonder if he would be interested in what we are doing...

For those new to the space, LEDs are the future of light. For over 50 years
they have followed a Moore's law type of geometric rate of improvement in
energy-efficiency, brightness, and cost. (2x improvement every 18-24 months)
They are now competitive with CFL and will be the obvious choice within a few
short years. Sooner if we succeed.

Learn more: <http://www.arkalumen.com>

~~~
otto
<http://superbrightleds.com/edison_globe.html> is currently selling LED
products for homes and vehicles currently. Though they are expensive.

What sort of area of the market are you planning to target with your product?

Full disclosure: I previously worked for superbrightleds several years ago.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
LED products may still be expensive, but they are easy to use and great to
DIY. They are also perfect for locations (boats, sheds, etc) where you can't
get AC power easily. I have a basic page here
<http://www.cedarlakeinstruments.com/products/led.html> to show just how easy
it is to build your own LED lighting. I am (slowly) adding more content to it
as time permits.

If anyone has any ideas for content, contact me.

------
elai
The problem with CFLs & LEDs is not that they theoretically last a long time,
it's that they're electrically fragile. Incandescents can take worse
electrical conditions a lot better, and thus can last a lot longer.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Actually, I've tended to find that CFLs last longer with dodgy electrics than
incandescents do. I lived in a flat three years ago where no incadescent
lasted more than 6 months, but the flourescent bulbs were fine.

